# Looking to Adopt a Rhodesian Ridgeback



## MWRR (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

We're looking for a young Ridgeback to give a loving home too, looking for a male and must be good with other dogs and children. We're experienced Ridgeback owners and would give the dog plenty of love and exercise. We're not interested in breeding so it doesn't matter if castrated.
Happy to travel to meet dog and discuss.
We're also looking at Rescue kennels and wouldn't be interested in buying a dog for cash.
Thanks for taking to time to read this, and please contact me via a reply\PM if you know of a dog(or owner) in need!.
MW


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Have you tried these guys?
Midlands & Northern Rhodesian Ridgeback Club Rescue - Welcome Page

http://www.mwengahounds.co.uk/rescue.htm

http://www.dogsblog.com/category/rhodesian-ridgeback-cross/

http://www.dogsblog.com/category/rhodesian-ridgeback/


----------



## MWRR (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi babycham,

Yes thanks i've been looking at those links, waiting for Midlands to call me back, still on the lookout for now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah good luck 
hope you find a lovely boy to give a lovely home to soon.

My ridgeback girl is curled up with me right now.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Bobby - All Dogs Matter, London Dog Rescue

Lots of Rhodesian X dogs here;
Rhodesian Ridgeback Cross » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK

Good luck and thank you for choosing rescue
xxx


----------

